# You know when you are carving when you get the "pop"



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

I was curious what sensation people have when they properly carve. I am not talking about how you feel (i.e. stoked, pumped, etc.). For example, when I do carve I feel the board actually accelerate as it arcs through the turn. With this acceleration I also feel more pressure being applied through the edge to the snow. I can feel the board flexing more as it digs deeper into the snow. Finally, when I transition to another edge, there is distinctive "pop" as I unweight the board. All the energy stored in the board as the flexed through the turn is released and almost forces me to make a little hop as I go to the other edge. 

Any way, I was just curious.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I think of squats. You compress into the apex of each turn getting low. Rising up and releasing all that pressure toward to new turn is what happens next. With a stiffer board, as Snowolf said, feels like a rebound or pop.

Note: Once you know how to board, this is what you have to work on. The "range" of vertical motion comes from strength and conditioning. You have to get low to get high.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone know how this works on a Banana? I'm lookin to get one for next season, so I'll post something if it's weird. Just curious if anyone on here has tried it already. i hear good things so far.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> Note: ...You have to get low to get high.


I am not sure I understand what you mean here?


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> When you release the edge, the natural spring of the board`s core releases this energy and that is the pop you feel. This is why a stiffer board is desirable for free riding and true carving. The stiffer board will resist this loading in the turn and thus has more rebound.


That completely makes sense. But, I've been wondering: Sometimes the manufacturers rate (usually more expensive) flexible/freestyle type boards as having more "pop" than other, (usually less expensive) boards. How is it possible to get more rebound without making the board stiffer? Is it only through the powers of marketing?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

tboooe said:


> I am not sure I understand what you mean here?


get low or squat in order to have the ability to rise up and extend toward your next turn. The saying mostly applies to halfpipe. Get low before the wall so that you can pop higher. Squatting in a carve is more like bending your knees than breaking at the waist. DON"T ever break at the waist. Always keep the upper body tall and poised in the direction of travel.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> get low or squat in order to have the ability to rise up and extend toward your next turn. The saying mostly applies to halfpipe. Get low before the wall so that you can pop higher. Squatting in a carve is more like bending your knees than breaking at the waist. DON"T ever break at the waist. Always keep the upper body tall and poised in the direction of travel.


thanks for the input. Quick question. Lets say I am carving heel side, wont I have to lean forward at the waist in order to keep my body over the edge? The same can be said of the toe side. Won't I have to arch my back?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Knees and hips only.

Toeside is similar to you kneeling with your shins parallel to the snow.
Healside is you projecting your leading hip like you're sitting in a chair.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

I think I remember sedition suggesting in another thread that your feet, waist, and shoulders should be in about the same plane. I think that's about right for me when I'm carving decently. I probably have my waist a bit below the plane of my feet and shoulders when I turn heelside most of the time though. That could be a bit of bad form or "breaking at the waist"...

And thanks Snowolf for your explanation about the board tech. Makes sense, as always.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Visual clues?

Toeside example:









healside example:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone know how this works on a Banana? I'm lookin to get one for next season, so I'll post something if it's weird. Just curious if anyone on here has tried it already. i hear good things so far.


You get way less, if any, pop out of a carve turn with a banana. Because the board has a reverse camber, a strong carve might decamber it more, but there is less energy stored in the board, which means you can't get as much energy out in 'pop' or rebound.


----------

